# Lilo не хочет грузить WinXP с другого харда...

## HAH

В общем ситуация такая. Имеется два винта:

/dev/hda (/dev/hda1 загрузочный - WinXP)

/dev/hdb (/dev/hdb1 загрузочный - Gentoo 2005.0)

Конфиг примерно такой:

--------------------

default=Gentoo

....

image=/boot/kernel....

  lagel=Gentoo

...... (я ядро собирал через genkernel)... 

other=/dev/hda1

  label=WinXP

--------------------

Всё бы ничего... ставлю на загрузку в биосе винт: /dev/hdb и на первый загрузочный партишн прописываю lilo.

Перезагружаюсь, Лило стартует идеально, выбирая пунт Gentoo - он идеально грузится, а вот с виндой проблемы.

Выбираю пункт WinXP появляется "Loading WinXP", мигает курсор и всё... более ничего не происходит... но почему? в чем могут быть проблемы??

----------

## YD

Не надо менять диски местами, особенно с мастдаем. Поставь как была последовательность, lilo/grub умеют с любого диска нормально грузить.

----------

## HAH

 *YD wrote:*   

> Не надо менять диски местами, особенно с мастдаем. Поставь как была последовательность, lilo/grub умеют с любого диска нормально грузить.

 

ну у меня дело было вот так... на hdb так и стоял линуксовый хард, на hda виндозный, только на момент установки линукса я отключал виндозный, чтобы по ошибке ничего не сбить.. но местами ничего не менял... а тут надпись: loading и всё тут ничего грузиться не хочется (только при выборе винды)

Хотя ранее помню всё вроде грузилось довольно неплохо... в чем тут может быть проблема ума не приложу :Sad: 

не переустанавливать же систему с нуля!

----------

## Express

Зачем же переустанавливать ? У моего друга была такая проблема. Мне пришлось поставить GRUB на виндовый хард и в биосе поставить с него загрузку, и винда начала грузиться.

P.S. Хотя пока не стоял GRUB, Маздай не грузился даже собственным загрузчиком  :Smile: 

----------

## HAH

 *Express wrote:*   

> Зачем же переустанавливать ? У моего друга была такая проблема. Мне пришлось поставить GRUB на виндовый хард и в биосе поставить с него загрузку, и винда начала грузиться.
> 
> P.S. Хотя пока не стоял GRUB, Маздай не грузился даже собственным загрузчиком 

 

ну тут понимаешь че за фигня... на виндозном харде его собственный загрузчик и один винт грузится отлично...

линуксовый самостоятельно тоже отлично грузится....

но вот когда дело доходит до установки лило на линуксовый (hbd) и загрузки винды то тут уже "loading" при загрузке винды и всё! Ничего не помогает!

хотя помню так же я ставил и всё идеально грузилось!! Через месяц (на эту же конфигурацию) переставил всё с нуля и столкнулся с такой проблемой...

----------

## YD

1. В порядок, как при установки мастдая.

2. Ставим grub/lilo на хард с _МАСТДАЕМ_ в MBR.

3. Для бута мастдая указываем на его C: раздел с chainloader или что там в lilo было.

Вот и все дела. Надо будет поправить fstab, если там вместо hdb прописано hda(но такого быть не должно, т.к. Линукс ложит на BIOS).

----------

## HAH

 *YD wrote:*   

> 1. В порядок, как при установки мастдая.
> 
> 2. Ставим grub/lilo на хард с _МАСТДАЕМ_ в MBR.
> 
> 3. Для бута мастдая указываем на его C: раздел с chainloader или что там в lilo было.
> ...

 

в fstab всё отлично..

Т.е. мне достаточно просто поставить LiLo на основной hda диск чтобы всё заработало...?

А что делать с Лило на hdb? Просто удалить как-то?  :Smile: 

что тогда будет с загр. записью в hdb?..

----------

## YD

Можешь и не трогать. "Загрузочный" - это пустой звук. Просто для BIOS'a знать на каком диске в MBR искать загружщик.

----------

## HAH

 *YD wrote:*   

> Можешь и не трогать. "Загрузочный" - это пустой звук. Просто для BIOS'a знать на каком диске в MBR искать загружщик.

 

Но почему сейчас не работает, когда я в биосе ставлю загрузку на /dev/hdb (в понятиях линукса  :Smile:  ) лило оттуда отлично грузит, но /dev/hda1 грузить упорно не хочет (а это именно С: диск... в понятиях виндоса  :Smile:  )

Может в блок other что добавить? у меня только эти 2 строки...

----------

## HAH

та же фигня... перезаписав на hda1 лило загрузчик получилось вот так... loading по-прежнему на экране при загрузке ХР и собственно загрузка не происходит... но в дополнение к этому, ХР теперь вообще никак не загрузить  :Very Happy: 

----------

## YD

Зачем на hda1? Надо было на hda.

----------

## mobILL

Эх............... конечно не будет грузить со второго харда!!! У тебя конфиг не правильный.

Я Lilo не юзаю, поэтому привожу пример что прописал в Grub  что бы грузиться со второго харда

```

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

```

----------

## HAH

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> Эх............... конечно не будет грузить со второго харда!!! У тебя конфиг не правильный.
> 
> Я Lilo не юзаю, поэтому привожу пример что прописал в Grub  что бы грузиться со второго харда
> 
> ```
> ...

 

а можно прокомментировать, что делают эти 2 строки?

----------

## mobILL

 *HAH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  map (hd0) (hd1)
> 
> ...

 

Честно говоря я даже не знаю что эти строки делают, но без них у меня винда не грузиться. Инфу взял отсюда: http://knoppix.ru/adv230404.shtml

----------

## YD

Эти строки посылают ***** BIOS, и "меняют" харды местами чтобы мастдай "смотрел" как было при его установке.

----------

## Cement3000

У меня была аналогичная проблема долго бился, проблема была решена следушим образом,виндозный был поставлен ведущим, линукс ведомым.

Далее грузишся с LiveCD, естественно монтирешся и т.д., потом у меня вот такой конфиг лило (пишу правда на пямять, если что - то ногами не бйте  :Smile:  

```

boot=/dev/hda            

prompt                   

timeout=50             

default=windows 

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

label=gentoo 

read-only  

root=/dev/hdb3 

other=/dev/hda1

  label=windows
```

потом собственно /sbin/lilo, на ворнинг что ядро и находится не на стартовом паришоне внимания не обращай, работает нормально  :Smile: 

Всё это естественно делается когда оба харда подключенны.

----------

## doonkel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-205314-highlight-mbr3.html

----------

## _Sir_

На лило надо забивать.

Однако, независимо от того, какой менеджер загрузки используешь, не надо путаться в понятиях.

1) BIOS'у все равно, куда отдать загрузку.

2) Понятия: первый, второй винт и тп существую только в "понятиях" винды, нормальные операционки всегда смотрят, к какому физическому интерфейсу подключен диск (в случае винды (NT5) можешь загрузиться в консоль восстановления и дать очень полезную команду map и сравнить ее с содержимым boot.ini

3) После того, как стартовал загрузчик, он определяет, в соответствии с его конфигом и нутрянной логикой, куда и какими образом передавать управление

4) если логика загрузки стартовавшей тупой операционки (винды, к примеру) обращает внимание на установки биоса -- имеем проблемы

Как избежать? 

1) не менять порядок загрузки в биосе в случае обычной работы

2) использовать для /dev/hda с виндой сторонний бут-менеджер, (в том числе grub), имея в виду что при переустановке винды бут-сектор (MBR) дважды переписывается. То есть нужно либо автоматическое восстановление (по типу System commander фирмы V Communication), либо уметь это проделать ручками (у меня в конфиге груба есть пункт меню переписать MBR)

3) Lilo имела раньше фокус: если ты грузился с /dev/hdb через установку в биосе загрузки с IDE-1 то нужно было возиться с мэппингом дисков, чтобы винда корректно запускалась с якобы второго (а на самом деле IDE-0) привода.

4) Если на втором диске прописан MBR загрузчиком и система грузится при передаче загрузки из биоса на этот диск -- радуйся жизни, у тебя есть дополнительный вариант на случай крэша системы/загрузчика на /dev/hda

Вроде все...

----------

## Plastikman14

 *HAH wrote:*   

> В общем ситуация такая. Имеется два винта:
> 
> /dev/hda (/dev/hda1 загрузочный - WinXP)
> 
> /dev/hdb (/dev/hdb1 загрузочный - Gentoo 2005.0)
> ...

 

Если тебе без разницы какой загрузчик, то у меня для этого случая есть готовый конфиг для GRUB.....

----------

